# rats and dandruff?



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

I a just wondering.....this is probably a REALLY stupid question but, I will ask it. Is it possible for rats to have dandruff? My rat has these little brown specks coming from his skin. Is it normal? Are thay just little rattie dandruffs or little rattie specks? 

Just wondering....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Um, well, it could be buck grease, but um... are they moving at all?


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

no, not that I know of.


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

ok..nevermind, thay went away. I think.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Lice?


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

their gone! false alarm! And they should definatly be gone because I haa to take him to the vet to board him, I had to go to Disney World.

aaaahhhhh......cool...dragon thingys....they are so awesome almi!


----------

